# Bond: Feb 19 1996 - Mar 3 2009



## Kohanagold (Nov 5, 2008)

I heard yesterday that the Rainbow Bridge has another wonderful angel in it's presence. 

Those that know me know how much I loved this boy. Never could anyone ask for a sweeter tempered dog. I last saw him in November and he was looking great, and in classic Bond fashion, pushed me over into the grass trying to get that much closer of a hug. He went very suddenly, and his owner said that is a blessing. I agree, but am still heartbroken to know that a boy I loved so much is now waiting at the bridge. 

He had many credentials, but last summer had just earned his Grand Champion when he won the Stud Dog class at the National, his son placed as WD and his daughter got a judges award of merit. At 12 1/2 he was still loving it, and what more could you want really?

I thought I'd share this with you. I put it together last night to send to Anne (his breeder and owner). She loved him more than words can say, as did many others. 

RIP Sweet Angel Bond... I know you're in good company up there. BJ & the girls.


----------



## sharlin (Feb 26, 2007)

Run Fast & Play Hard Sweet Boy~Godspeed & Love


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

That's a wonderful tribute page. I'm sure she'll love it. I'm sorry you've lost Bond, but it sounds like he didn't suffer and that's most important.


----------



## Thor0918 (Feb 28, 2008)

paula bedard said:


> That's a wonderful tribute page. I'm sure she'll love it. I'm sorry you've lost Bond, but it sounds like he didn't suffer and that's most important.


 I totaly agree with this. Rest in peace sweet Bond.


----------



## Debles (Sep 6, 2007)

So very sad. But a beautiful tribute to a gorgeous sweet golden boy.


----------



## New Golden Mom (Dec 17, 2008)

I am so sorry. Your tribute to Bond is beautiful. It sounds like he was a very special boy.


----------



## Fozzybear (Feb 27, 2008)

Beautiful Tribute.


----------



## NuttinButGoldens (Jan 10, 2009)

Rest in piece lil buddy


----------



## Penny & Maggie's Mom (Oct 4, 2007)

A wonderful outpouring of love to a beautiful boy. Godspeed sweetheart.


----------



## Augie's Mom (Sep 28, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a wonderful dog. I'm so sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## Faith's mommy (Feb 26, 2007)

so sorry for your loss


----------



## Mandy's Dad (May 27, 2008)

Rest in peace Bond.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

What a beautiful tribute to a gorgeous dog. Run free, sweet boy.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

Run free sweet boy, know you are still loved and missed by so many.


----------



## rictic (Feb 16, 2009)

very touching poem and i am sure his owners loved it. and found comfort in it.

r i p bond.


----------



## riddle03 (Jun 9, 2005)

Play hard at the bridge sweet boy.


----------



## goldensmum (Oct 23, 2007)

Run free, play hard and sleep softly Bond


----------



## HovawartMom (Aug 10, 2006)

RIP,pretty Boy!.
Run FREE!.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Angel bond*

ANGEL BOND:

What a pretty boy and you were and ARE SO LOVED!

What a gorgeous tribue that is!


----------



## Nikki Boy (Mar 14, 2009)

What a beautiful tribute to Bond. Sounds like he was a class act and a sweetheart to boot. I know how much you must miss him.


----------



## Meggie'sMom (Dec 24, 2007)

What a great dog. What a wonderful tribute.


----------

